# Chainsaw milling mesquite.....for the 1st time



## Sangre Naranjada (Oct 28, 2012)

I have read some threads on this forum relating to topic of chainsaw milling and they have helped me make the decision to order a chainsaw mill (Panther Mill II, 36"...still waiting on it to come in). I understand it is more labor intensive than using a bandsaw mill (which I have access to), but i want to try it mainly due to the time/trouble/costs of loading equipment and transporting logs all over the county. I am curious to try milling the logs (mesquite) in the field and see how that works, plus I can go and do this anytime and not have to worrry about coordinating it with other people's schedules. 

The saw that I am going to start off with is a Stihl 391, which I believe is about 65cc with a 25" bar. I understand that this saw is undersized, but $1k for a Stihl 660 isnt in the budget right now:icon_sad:. I did have the local saw shop makeme a ripping chain, just to try. I am planning on trying to keep the length of the logs between 4'-6' so I hope that will help the underpowered saw.

Any insight/advice on what to expect or tips to make it easier to get good even cuts is very appreciated. I plan to cut as thick as 5" (for mantels), but most of it will be cut between 1" to 2". Thanks.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

well i just got mine in about a month ago and it really aint to bad as long as the log is on something where your not squatting down and keep your chain sharp and if i was you i would buy a rip chain they reduce your blade kerf and leave less saw marks


----------

